# Allow me to introduce myself



## fritzie 101 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi, I have been building models and interested in WWII aircraft since I was 12 let's just say that was 30yrs ago.I currently build 1/32 WWII aircraft 1/48 and a few 1/32 modern fighters and 1/35 German armor and ONE 1/16 Kingtiger that was used in the movie Saints and Soldiers . I am also interested in firearms and have owned several WWII firearms along with modern military style firearms(assault rifles) I have worked as a youth counselor,a substitute teacher,gun salesman and I am currently working on my friend's website (see my other post) I also speak German ( not as well as I used to but still well enough I don't need subtitles). any way that's fritzie 101 in a nutshell.


----------



## lingo (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard fritzie 101.


----------



## imalko (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome Fritzie and greetings from Serbia. I believe you will find our modeling section most interesting. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello Fritzie and welcome from England. And Imalko is right!


----------



## trackend (Jun 30, 2009)

wlecome


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome to this fine forum. Happy posting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Sir! Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## A4K (Jun 30, 2009)

Good to have ya along mate, enjoy your stay! 

Evan


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.


Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome Fritzie!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2009)

Hiya fritzie101, welcome aboard.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome, greetings from Serbia again. Enjoy your stay here with us.


----------



## fritzie 101 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome fritzie 101. Have fun!!


----------



## RAF Liberators (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello


----------



## zimmerit5 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello Fritzie!...Greetings from the far east


----------

